# LOR Errors on 9.0-CURRENT



## ryancapp (Apr 11, 2010)

Reposted from _FreeBSD 8.0 BETA/RC Network Issues_ thread:


```
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff0002ba29f8 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2091
 2nd 0xffffff8029267138 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_softdep.c:6193
 3rd 0xffffff0002b6e278 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2091
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2a
_witness_debugger() at _witness_debugger+0x2e
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x81e
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0xd11
ffs_lock() at ffs_lock+0x8c
VOP_LOCK1_APV() at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x9b
_vn_lock() at _vn_lock+0x47
vget() at vget+0x7b
vfs_hash_get() at vfs_hash_get+0xd5
ffs_vgetf() at ffs_vgetf+0x48
softdep_sync_metadata() at softdep_sync_metadata+0x456
ffs_syncvnode() at ffs_syncvnode+0x210
ffs_sync() at ffs_sync+0x216
vfs_write_suspend() at vfs_write_suspend+0xd0
ffs_snapshot() at ffs_snapshot+0xbca
ffs_mount() at ffs_mount+0x5a5
vfs_donmount() at vfs_donmount+0xcde
nmount() at nmount+0x63
syscall() at syscall+0x102
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe1
--- syscall (378, FreeBSD ELF64, nmount), rip = 0x8007b295c, rsp = 0x7fffffffe9b8, rbp = 0x800c08130 ---
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff802927cbf8 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:2559
 2nd 0xffffff0002ed38b0 snaplk (snaplk) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_snapshot.c:793
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2a
_witness_debugger() at _witness_debugger+0x2e
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x81e
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0xd11
ffs_lock() at ffs_lock+0x8c
VOP_LOCK1_APV() at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x9b
_vn_lock() at _vn_lock+0x47
ffs_snapshot() at ffs_snapshot+0x1a5f
ffs_mount() at ffs_mount+0x5a5
vfs_donmount() at vfs_donmount+0xcde
nmount() at nmount+0x63
syscall() at syscall+0x102
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe1
--- syscall (378, FreeBSD ELF64, nmount), rip = 0x8007b295c, rsp = 0x7fffffffe9b8, rbp = 0x800c08130 ---
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff0002ed38b0 snaplk (snaplk) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_vnops.c:296
 2nd 0xffffff0002b6e098 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_snapshot.c:1587
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2a
_witness_debugger() at _witness_debugger+0x2e
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x81e
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0xd11
ffs_snapremove() at ffs_snapremove+0xe7
softdep_releasefile() at softdep_releasefile+0x139
ufs_inactive() at ufs_inactive+0x1a5
vinactive() at vinactive+0x72
vputx() at vputx+0x28d
vn_close() at vn_close+0x118
vn_closefile() at vn_closefile+0x5a
_fdrop() at _fdrop+0x23
closef() at closef+0x5b
kern_close() at kern_close+0x110
syscall() at syscall+0x102
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe1
--- syscall (6, FreeBSD ELF64, close), rip = 0x80085384c, rsp = 0x7fffffffe9b8, rbp = 0 ---
```


----------



## Maledictus (Apr 18, 2010)

Afaik these are is known, look here http://sources.zabbadoz.net/freebsd/lor.html


----------

